# Typhoons w/ Painted Rims-What Years?



## Siestabikes (Jun 4, 2020)

im getting a red 26" Typhoon with white rims from a buddy later this week so i dont have the serial number handy. when did Typhoons have white rims?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 4, 2020)

My brand new red 1965 Typhoon had white S-7 rims with red pin


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 4, 2020)

The standard Typhoon had painted rims thru 1965. For 66 they changed to chrome.


----------



## Siestabikes (Jun 5, 2020)

It's a 1964. Paint looks worse close up but a decent ride pre-rehab. Stem bolt snapped off trying to remove it but stem moves freely. does anybody know the rear spoke length for a single red band coaster hub, one is missing


----------



## drglinski (May 9, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> The standard Typhoon had painted rims thru 1965. For 66 they changed to chrome.



My 65 deLuxe has chrome rims.


----------



## Rivnut (May 9, 2022)

The easiest way to get the correct length spoke is to measure one of the ones that is now on the bike.  You can do it with the tire on it or, because you’ll need to take the tire off, you can pull one and measure it.  Hook the spoke over the end of a ruler and measure to the tip of the threads.  Probably 10-5/8”.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 9, 2022)

Siestabikes said:


> It's a 1964. Paint looks worse close up but a decent ride pre-rehab. Stem bolt snapped off trying to remove it but stem moves freely. does anybody know the rear spoke length for a single red band coaster hub, one is missing
> 
> View attachment 1206012



26 inch S-7 takes a  10 7/8 at 4 cross I just laced a wheel this week.


----------



## GTs58 (May 9, 2022)

10 19/32" if 3 cross. Schwinn didn't four cross middleweights in the 60's.


----------



## Rivnut (May 9, 2022)

19/32”?   20/32”= 5/8” 

1/32” is almost immeasurable. Plus most spokes sold nowadays are sold in mm.  269mm is as close as you can get.


----------



## GTs58 (May 9, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> 19/32”?   20/32”= 5/8”
> 
> 1/32” is almost immeasurable. Plus most spokes sold nowadays are sold in mm.  269mm is as close as you can get.



I have boxes of Schwinn Union spokes, all are marked 10 19/32. Ya, 5/8 works.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 10, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I have boxes of Schwinn Union spokes, all are marked 10 19/32. Ya, 5/8 works.





GTs58 said:


> 10 19/32" if 3 cross. Schwinn didn't four cross middleweights in the 60's.




I just tried to lace a red band to the S-7 last week thew 269mm /10 5/8 did not work 3 or 4 cross. 10 7/8 worked at 4 cross. I have only been building wheels for a few years so barely a novice. Maybe there is a trick to using the 269 ,  I could not get them to work either cross.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 10, 2022)

I will have to try with the 269's at 3 cross again, if that is what you show I must have been doing something wrong.


----------



## drglinski (May 11, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> 10 19/32" if 3 cross. Schwinn didn't four cross middleweights in the 60's.



It also depends on the size of the hub you have.  A two speed bendix hub uses shorter spokes than does a single speed hub.


----------



## Rivnut (May 11, 2022)

I unlaced a wheel to clean up a rusty rim. It was a four cross lace and I got the bike from the lady who was the original owner, it even has a set of (hard and cracked) original tires with original tubes on it so I’m sure those wheels were original as well.


----------



## GTs58 (May 11, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> I unlaced a wheel to clean up a rusty rim. It was a four cross lace and I got the bike from the lady who was the original owner, it even has a set of (hard and cracked) original tires with original tubes on it so I’m sure those wheels were original as well.




Both my 1955 Corvettes, one a coaster and one a 3 speed, are laced 4 cross front and rear with the same size spokes that are about 10 7/8". I have never had a 60's Schwinn middleweight that was 4 cross. Schwinn made a change on the middleweight lacing at some point between the 50's and 60's.


----------



## Rivnut (May 15, 2022)

This S7 is a four cross lace.  The long blue strip of tape is the crossing spoke.  The spokes with the small green pieces of tape are the crossed.  The  first three crosses are over and the 4th is under. As close as I can tell without removing one, the spokes are 11" long.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 16, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> This S7 is a four cross lace.  The long blue strip of tape is the crossing spoke.  The spokes with the small green pieces of tape are the crossed.  The  first three crosses are over and the 4th is under. As close as I can tell without removing one, the spokes are 11" long.View attachment 1627525
> 
> View attachment 1627526



10 and 7/8


----------



## BF2485 (May 18, 2022)

I had a 66 Typhoon that had painted wheels , they used whatever was  on the production line to get the bikes done for that day


----------



## GTs58 (May 18, 2022)

BF2485 said:


> I had a 66 Typhoon that had painted wheels , they used whatever was  on the production line to get the bikes done for that day




I don't believe that BS excuse everyone uses when their 60 year old bike is a mutt. The regular 1966 Typhoon was spec'd with chrome rims part number 3931, same as the Deluxe Typhoon.


----------



## BF2485 (May 21, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I don't believe that BS excuse everyone uses when their 60 year old bike is a mutt. The regular 1966 Typhoon was spec'd with chrome rims part number 3931, same as the Deluxe Typhoon.



did you work at the schwinn factory when they were being assembled???


----------



## Rivnut (May 22, 2022)

1966 Catalog


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 22, 2022)

OK, broader question, was '65 the last year for painted rims across the whole line? I seem to recall mid 60's Hornets with painted rims, and assume the Hollywood would follow the Typhoon.


----------



## GTs58 (May 22, 2022)

Adamtinkerer said:


> OK, broader question, was '65 the last year for painted rims across the whole line? I seem to recall mid 60's Hornets with painted rims, and assume the Hollywood would follow the Typhoon.




I'm pretty sure 1966 ushered in chrome rims on all the models across the board, including the lower model Hollywood.


----------

